# Interesting "Protection" At My New Dentist



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

This is a new one on me.  Seems rather silly, but......whatever.
Before I get into the dentist chair, I have to stick my feet into a box that has blue plastic covers that automatically snap over my shoes.
Covid Shoe Contamination?  
Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

that's a new one on me...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

Your dentist examines your feet, Win?


----------



## feywon (Oct 8, 2021)

Nope, and i've been to my dentist a couple of times during this, with one of routine cleanings being much delayed due to pandemic.  They changed their procedures for signing in and getting taken to the chair, require mask until they're ready to look in your mouth, and for a while were checking temps at door.  i was actually hoping they'd keep some of the changes as i've never cared for waiting rooms, would much rather be in the treatment room alone with a book or my thoughts. 

i know that early in the pandemic, before they knew how long it survived on various surfaces there was some concern about picking it up on the shoes and transporting everywhere. Did they do that when you went for the exam? They may be erring on side of caution, especially if instead of just x-raying they are doing any procedure that might be considered an 'oral surgery'. Not sure of what their logic might be now. But i for one, despite minor inconveniences of new procedures at all kinds of medical appointments, would rather they take some unnecessary precautions than take no precautions at all. 

And if one thinks it too excessive, you can always look for a new provider.


----------



## feywon (Oct 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Your dentist examines your feet, Win?


LOL!
But think about it, they do it before he got in the 'chair', not on entering.

This past Monday i was having two fillings. As soon as i signed the necessary stuff, they took me back to a room, but the receptionist left before i realized that the chair was to high for me to easily just sit on and swing my legs around,  i had to put one hand on the moveable arm rest and one on the body of chair (with back to chair) to hoist myself up on it.  While one would hope they wipe the chairs the down between clients, if a kid or a shorter than me (there are good number of them here in NM) adult had been last person in chair and their shoes had transferred  germs of any kind  to the point where some part of my legs would be resting--i could have 'picked them up'.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

feywon said:


> Nope, and i've been to my dentist a couple of times during this, with one of routine cleanings being much delayed due to pandemic.  They changed their procedures for signing in and getting taken to the chair, require mask until they're ready to look in your mouth, and for a while were checking temps at door.  i was actually hoping they'd keep some of the changes as i've never cared for waiting rooms, would much rather be in the treatment room alone with a book or my thoughts.
> 
> i know that early in the pandemic, before they knew how long it survived on various surfaces there was some concern about picking it up on the shoes and transporting everywhere. Did they do that when you went for the exam? They may be erring on side of caution, especially if instead of just x-raying they are doing any procedure that might be considered an 'oral surgery'. Not sure of what their logic might be now. But i for one, despite minor inconveniences of new procedures at all kinds of medical appointments, would rather they take some unnecessary precautions than take no precautions at all.
> 
> And if one thinks it too excessive, you can always look for a new provider.


I'm not going to change dentists just because they do something silly, as long as it doesn't affect my health.  The shoe covering thing is silly, mainly because it makes walking more hazardous because footing is slippery.  They take my temp, which is fine with me.
I did cancel an appointment with a previous dentist because when I filled out the online pre-visit form, it mentioned that a blood test for Covid was required - for each visit.  Not something I would put up with.  She was recommended by a friend.  Later, when that friend saw that dentist & I mentioned the blood test, she said they didn't do it.  Looks like they learn their lesson when they lose paying customers.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> This is a new one on me.  Seems rather silly, but......whatever.
> Before I get into the dentist chair, I have to stick my feet into a box that has blue plastic covers that automatically snap over my shoes.
> Covid Shoe Contamination?
> Anyone ever heard of this?


At the beginning of Covid some "experts" were advising removing your shoes at your door and changing clothes immediately when you got home from shopping.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> At the beginning of Covid some "experts" were advising removing your shoes at your door and changing clothes immediately when you got home from shopping.


Yes, I remember that nonsense.  Also this nonsense from a real doctor/moron:


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

At my dentist, who I saw recently, I wore a mask until it was time for the teeth cleaning. Then the dental assistant wore one of those things with a big plastic shield covering her face. No shoe coverings, though.

Since way before Covid, knowing I was going to be laying on a dentist chair, I always wore (and still do) long pants and a shirt that would protect me from whatever might be on the chair and that I could wash afterwards.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 8, 2021)

A dentist with a thing about feet.  I thought they were suppose to take care of your teeth?  I guess this is the new generation and he/she is giving you the "full treatment."  Be thankful they still let you keep your clothes on!  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> At the beginning of Covid some "experts" were advising removing your shoes at your door and changing clothes immediately when you got home from shopping.


I've been doing those things for decades...before COVID came along. Being Muslim, we remove our shoes as soon as we come into the house. Being a germophobe, I never wear my street clothes in the house. I always change into something more comfortable and either spray the street clothing with disinfectant spray or throw them in the laundry. If I've sat down anywhere (eg) a doctor's office or on a bus, they go in the laundry.


----------



## Shero (Oct 8, 2021)

Your dentist is doing the right thing win, I praise him. Covid virus is spread by droplets through the air, those droplets fall on the ground too and you pick them up in your shoes. Carry them into the dentist and it is a danger to others.

Ladies, putting your handbag on the floor and then putting on lap is also a risk.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've been doing those things for decades...before COVID came along. Being Muslim, we remove our shoes as soon as we come into the house. Being a germophobe, I never wear my street clothes in the house. I always change into something more comfortable and either spray the street clothing with disinfectant spray or throw them in the laundry. If I've sat down anywhere (eg) a doctor's office or on a bus, they go in the laundry.


What happens when you have people over?


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> What happens when you have people over?


They are required to take off all their clothes immediately.
That's the mandate in my house.  And I have signs posted at all entrances.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've been doing those things for decades...before COVID came along. Being Muslim, we remove our shoes as soon as we come into the house. Being a germophobe, I never wear my street clothes in the house. I always change into something more comfortable and either spray the street clothing with disinfectant spray or throw them in the laundry. If I've sat down anywhere (eg) a doctor's office or on a bus, they go in the laundry.


Once you walk in your house, you immediately carry germs in with you before you change clothes.   And while you're changing, you shed germs all over the house, unless you change outside.  But then, the neighbors might complain.
Or get excited.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> Once you walk in your house, you immediately carry germs in with you before you change clothes.   And while you're changing, you shed germs all over the house, unless you change outside.  But then, the neighbors might complain.
> Or get excited.


Probably the latter Win!


----------

